# Sony buys Gaikai, Smart TVs to become game consoles



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This could be a feature used in the upcoming PS4, I could also see Sony using it on a new line of TV's as well.


----------

